# Dog Vs Bitch?



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Ignoring the fact that every dog is different and temperament in pups is rather unpredictable (!), I was wondering if there are any general pros and cons to either gender? 

If there are any stereotypical traits of either gender that are breed specific, I'm especially interested in Golden retrievers.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Myfynwy said:


> Ignoring the fact that every dog is different and temperament in pups is rather unpredictable (!), I was wondering if there are any general pros and cons to either gender?
> 
> If there are any stereotypical traits of either gender that are breed specific, I'm especially interested in Golden retrievers.


In our goldens here no difference at all in temperament, dogs tend to be slightly goofier than the bitches but other than that they are fine  All ours run together from the smallest to the largest, 11 of them running riot out in the paddock and sharing toys etc, out of those there are 2 golden males, 1 female, 1 welsh springer male, 1 female, 1 tibetan terrier male, 1 female, 1 german spitz male, 1 female, 1 hungarian puli male finally a welsh terrier female


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I honestly dont know
Mainly cos I dont have two of the same breed but diff sex
My old retriever cross male - aloof, smart
Willow GR Bitch - She's loving and smart, sometimes stubborn. She's not one to want and lie on the sofa with you all night. But she enjoys a good tummy scratch and cuddle on the floor. She'll rest her head on the sofa for me to tickle her ears. She's loyal to me and knows im her mum but she's super friendly with everyone. She never forgets anyone either and will greet them like a long lost friend. (thats just goldie though )
My CC Male - I am his world literally. 
Samba RR Bitch - Again its so hard to know cos of the different breeds, she's lies on the sofa all day. She loves her family and doesnt like being shut out or on her own but at the same time I dont find her particularly affectionate. 
I would be inclined to say that dogs work harder for your affection and bitchs are a bit more independent.
But then I really cant say cos im basing that on the only 4 golden retrievers that I know well enough to make that judgement on


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

In my experience bitches are easier to manage than dogs so long as they are socialised. Dogs can have issues with other male dogs and your dog may be fine but meet another male who wants to kill him, whereas dog aggressive dogs can be ok with bitches. This makes walking a bitch easier than a dog.

My bitch is more bonded with me than my dog. He wants to run off, explore and meet other dogs more often than not, but my bitch would rather hang out with me on a walk. The downside to having a bitch is managing her while she is in season, but if you have her spayed this is solved.

I understand other will have different ideas but this is my own experience.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh dogs willies are ugly and they give less tummy to rub!!

:lol: sorry im in a silly mood but that in the end was more or less what it came down to when deciding on a bitch or a dog as the reports were so mixed
in fact i had a thread exact the same as this before i got my goldie 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/70081-dogs-bitchs-best.html

although then you have to consider bitchs seasons as well. hmmm


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> oh dogs willies are ugly and they give less tummy to rub!!
> 
> :lol: sorry im in a silly mood but that in the end was more or less what it came down to when deciding on a bitch or a dog as the reports were so mixed
> in fact i had a thread exact the same as this before i got my goldie
> ...


oh this so made me laugh out loud!! I have only had the pups or foster males never owned one, but i have to agree when they want a belly rub it aint easy!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> oh dogs willies are ugly and they give less tummy to rub!!
> 
> :lol: sorry im in a silly mood but that in the end was more or less what it came down to when deciding on a bitch or a dog as the reports were so mixed
> in fact i had a thread exact the same as this before i got my goldie
> ...


Less tummy to rub, I just avoid the errrr ummmm area with Ted


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Less tummy to rub, I just avoid the errrr ummmm area with Ted


ah see but thats cos you have a larger general surface area
Percy has a rubabble area approximately the size of a postage stamp 

hmmm but op is saying goldie not crestie so thats it the gates are swung right open again. darn this is hard   :tongue_smilie:
Just get the cutest one in the litter (good luck with that have you seeen goldie pups!!! )


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

golden retevers are a good breed i havn't owned one but i think you might want to think more of
bitches - pregence, false pregence, more to spay, mood swings, recal in season, domanace
dog - cheaper to netur, recal when there is a bitch in season, domanace


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> oh dogs willies are ugly and they give less tummy to rub!!
> 
> :lol: sorry im in a silly mood but that in the end was more or less what it came down to when deciding on a bitch or a dog as the reports were so mixed
> in fact i had a thread exact the same as this before i got my goldie
> ...


Great minds 

I was thinking, if not temperament, then maybe... Do boys droll more than girls? Or smell more? Or are lazier? You know, like the male of most other species ahem.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have only had boys, but i was given a sort of choice when i was bringing an RR pup home! But i honestly only felt comfortable with boys!

Both my boys are affectionate, loving, easy, extremely loyal and just ''MY boys'' lol!!! 

I will probably own a bitch one day, but until i feel 110% comfortable with all a bitch brings (as in seasons etc) then i will remain bitchless   :tongue_smilie:


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

metaldog said:


> In my experience bitches are easier to manage than dogs so long as they are socialised. Dogs can have issues with other male dogs and your dog may be fine but meet another male who wants to kill him, whereas dog aggressive dogs can be ok with bitches. This makes walking a bitch easier than a dog.


i have had the complet oppsit my bitch has been soooo much harder than dogs i found it wasn't the domance but the strenght of will from the bitches mine says "if i don't want to do it i won't" lol


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

It's hard to say really as I've had dogs and bitches but all of different breeds. 

Currently got a bitch, originally went for a bitch as generally bitches are slightly smaller than dogs but my girl is the same size as a full grown male tibetan terrier. Have also heard dogs can be more 'aggressive' than bitches but that bitches can be 'hormonal' but my girl's a little tomboy anyway 

Can't really say I've noticed any of the so called traits in any of my dogs.

That's probably not helped really but is just my experience!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Myfynwy said:


> Great minds
> 
> I was thinking, if not temperament, then maybe... Do boys droll more than girls? Or smell more? Or are lazier? You know, like the male of most other species ahem.


Ha ha yeah, well you definitely wont catch em hoovering or doing the washing 
They have more coat so in theory that could hold more smell but I know you will feed a great diet so that shouldnt be too much of an issue. I love dogs coats, they look so much better than Willows  .
Lazier would just depend on the dog.
Drooling, Willow doesnt actually drool over stuff but when she has a drink she gets it EVERYWHERE! there's a tea towel under and around the water bowl but the kitchen is a no-go zone without slippers on regardless, oh and she puts her feet in the water and splashes it around sometimes too. Usually to tell us its getting abit low but sometimes just for fun.
My friends goldie male is the same as above. Droolwise, he's a lot older too he's 7.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think some of the working breeds the males are more difficult than females I know I was told to get a female schnauzer as the males are harder to handle.

Belly rubs are no problem just avoid that area


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its hard to say! As its not the same in different breeds! My Springer Spaniel can smell ''doggie'' at times. And my Rhodesian Ridgeback doesn't at all. 

Yet my RR can drool, esp when drinking , and my ESS doesn't!!

Each breed? Each individual dog? Always different...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Its hard to say! As its not the same in different breeds! My Springer Spaniel can smell ''doggie'' at times. And my Rhodesian Ridgeback doesn't at all.
> 
> Yet my RR can drool, esp when drinking , and my ESS doesn't!!
> 
> Each breed? Each individual dog? Always different...


ah see now samba doesnt drool when drinking, but when she wants some food or making her dinners, big dingle danglies hanging from her chops


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I think some of the working breeds the males are more difficult than females I know I was told to get a female schnauzer as the males are harder to handle.
> 
> Belly rubs are no problem just avoid that area


certainly no problems with that on a giant schnauzer. :001_smile:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> They have more coat so in theory that could hold more smell but I know you will feed a great diet so that shouldnt be too much of an issue.


Aww  *glances over at the folder on the side full of alphabetised dog information including an entire section on diet and raw feeding*


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

In regards to the ''willy'' area.........

It is never a problem! Its just instinct to avoid it.

But even if you did.............does it matter? Its not a penis! Its a sheath! The willy is retracted inside the sheath. So its basically skin covering the ''delicate'' organ.................lol!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but rubbing it might erm cause them to get excited  wouldn't want that


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> ah see now samba doesnt drool when drinking, but when she wants some food or making her dinners, big dingle danglies hanging from her chops


Leo....no probs when it comes to food. But he will drink his water then come over to me and slop small rivers on my legs!! Lol!!! Its only once he has just drunk water though, not had it any other time. :


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> In regards to the ''willy'' area.........
> 
> It is never a problem! Its just instinct to avoid it.
> 
> But even if you did.............does it matter? Its not a penis! Its a sheath! The willy is retracted inside the sheath. So its basically skin covering the ''delicate'' organ.................lol!


awww but you dont you hate it when they wake up in the morning and its like engorged ? I swear im not weird but my dogs sleep on their backs a lot! and they get those little ball bits but aren't their testicles but something else altogether, does anoyone know what that is by the way?
Im probably digging myself right in here!!
Im not too squemish, I have to squeeze blackheads on percys sheath as well as trimming the hair off it but i do love the easiness of Willow rubs, swoosh up the chest,swoosh all the way down the belly :001_smile:
See your signature bar, think im gonna need one of them 

Hmmm now I think about it I do trim the hair round Willows bits too.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but rubbing it might erm cause them to get excited  wouldn't want that


oh god no!!!! what film is that, with the bulldog? one of the american high school comedys, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The swelling is the knot I think that they use to tie with the females.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> oh god no!!!! what film is that, with the bulldog? one of the american high school comedys, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!


I want to say american pie where they erm relieve the bulldog. Definitely eww. Not sure I could ever be a stud dog handler


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Myfynwy said:


> Aww  *glances over at the folder on the side full of alphabetised dog information including an entire section on diet and raw feeding*


I think I love you :001_smile: I have pictures of the huge pile of stuff and books and notes I had before I got Willow, I also persuaded my mum to let me put her pen up 3 weeks before we were going to pick her up.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but rubbing it might erm cause them to get excited  wouldn't want that


Ewwww. Who would rub it?!! Wrong!!

The skin (sheath) surrounding the dogs penis is not (normally) sexually related, like it is human males  lol!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes but if you're rubbing the sheath or around it might have that effect


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The swelling is the knot I think that they use to tie with the females.


Thats really helpful thank you thats been bothering me for months! Never seen it written down anywhere and there isnt a book of the bitch dog version! I might pluck up the courage to google it in a min but slightly worried what might come up. (excuse the bad pun) :smile:



Nicky10 said:


> I want to say american pie where they erm relieve the bulldog. Definitely eww. Not sure I could ever be a stud dog handler


No thats it! as you know I show Percy but Im just not cut out for that sort of stuff :blink:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I suppose its like any species, human, canine, feline, ect, they all have different temperaments, whether male or female, just the luck of the draw in the end


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't google it I dread to think what would come up :blink:.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry op for hijacking your thread with talk of sheaths and engorgements and knots but I suppose it is still slightly on topic.
Are you male or female by the way? Sorry its difficult to tell from your posts and I dont want to offend wither way. :smile:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes sorry your innocent thread has gone way down hill.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> I suppose its like any species, human, canine, feline, ect, they all have different temperaments, whether male or female, just the luck of the draw in the end


Well when it comes to human males i am 110% certain that women are much much better off!! In intelligence, beauty and wit to name just 3


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Sorry op for hijacking your thread with talk of sheaths and engorgements and knots but I suppose it is still slightly on topic.
> Are you male or female by the way? Sorry its difficult to tell from your posts and I dont want to offend wither way. :smile:


 I'm female. No need to apologise, I love a good "engorgement" discussion.

And definitely something I hadn't considered!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Had both bitches and dogs and love them both!

I only ended up with 2 girls as Bella was the only one left of her litter and I am all the luckier for it!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a male golden retriever. I find it easier to bond with males than females in general. Saying that my boy has a stubborn streak, is a cheeky sod and for the first 18 months of his life we were at war with one another.

But he is literally 100% my dream dog. I think the dog I wanted was a bit psychotic really, one who would do as I ask when it really mattered but also be a cheeky beggar and keep me on my toes. He tends to do as asked if there is something in it for him 

I ummed and ahhed a bit over a dog or bitch golden retriever and spoke to lots of golden folk about it. The feedback I got from them was that bitches want to be loved and are a bit me me me and a dog just loves you and takes whatever is going at the time sort of thing. People from the same place also said they felt dogs were much harder to train when younger than bitches but it was part of the charm. Here is a thread on another forum, bear in mind there are UK/USA goldens on there though 

Dog Vs Bitch? - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Myfynwy said:


> Great minds
> 
> I was thinking, if not temperament, then maybe... Do boys droll more than girls? Or smell more? Or are lazier? You know, like the male of most other species ahem.


After reading this I am wondering if it was you who started this thread on that other forum 

That is the folk I got a tonne of info from, fabulous people on there with some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Having had bitches and one dog, but a friend who also has had Goldie dogs. I would go for a bitch every time. They just suit me more.
Looking at yourself is just as important as the dog. Goldie bitches are more sensitive and affectionate, whereas boys never really seem to grow up and are clowns


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Dog Vs Bitch? - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


That's me!  I'm Eddie Walker on that forum. I thought I'd ask around


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Going on personal experience and what everyone has put here it seems that (after neutering) there is really no difference between males and females. Its all down to individual personalities!
(although neither of my girls have ever managed to cover their tummy and leg fur in urine whilst having a pee!)


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Going on personal experience and what everyone has put here it seems that (after neutering) there is really no difference between males and females. Its all down to individual personalities!
> (although neither of my girls have ever managed to cover their tummy and leg fur in urine whilst having a pee!)


Haha see our labrador boy has done this but our golden retriever boy never has


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think most people have a strong preference for either a bitch or a dog and wouldnt have the opposite sex, though of course some have both. I am definitely in the bitch camp (god, that sounds awful). I have owned 3 male dogs over the years and really have not bonded with any of them. When I ran a boarding kennels I related far better to bitches than dogs and I know a lot of people that will definitely only go for one sex, whichever one it is.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> oh dogs willies are ugly and they give less tummy to rub!!


Sorry for quoting off the first page, but I had to post this picture. Pixel disagrees massively with your statement, and loves his tummy rubbed (even more so when he's half asleep and has fallen asleep on his back). 










(Please excuse his dirty orange cushion- it needs a wash!)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AWWW Pixel can have tummy runs anyday, gorgeous boy :001_smile:


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Thank you- he doesn't half know how gorgeous he is too! 

It's funny, I've not had a dog that's done this so much before, but he'll sleep like that on a regular basis next to me so that I can give him tummy rubs. It's one of his favourite things to do if I'm using the laptop.


----------

